# Spam Killer Program....



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I just bumped into this today after getting a ton of spam from Rackspace.com and researching ways to eliminate them. I thought I would pass it on. It looks interesting.

http://www.mailwasher.net/

Has anyone used it before?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Rackspace.com? Where do I sign up?


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

http://www.techtv.com/callforhelp/catsclicks/story/0,24330,3400780,00.html

http://www.techtv.com/callforhelp/stepone/story/0,24330,3400094,00.html

I haven't tried that one out yet, but I think Leo did a spotlight on either that one or something a lot like it on The Screen Savers recently and he thought it was pretty good from what I remember. Both Chris Parillo and Cat from Call For Help seemed to like it. I like the free submission process with SpamCop.net myself.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

If you're using Outlook 2000 or Outlook 2002, Spamnet is great:

http://www.cloudmark.com

Couldn't live without it!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

FWIW, a few months ago PC World rated the best security programs for various categories. For spam killers. Top honors went to a product from Network Associates, McAfee.com SpamKiller 2.87


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rking401 _
> *I just bumped into this today after getting a ton of spam from Rackspace.com and researching ways to eliminate them. I thought I would pass it on. It looks interesting.
> 
> http://www.mailwasher.net/
> ...


FYI... New version of this program was just released today with several new hotmail fixes according to Chris in support there. Still testing it a bit myself.

http://www.mailwasher.net/download.php


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

And it was updated again today.


----------

